# New Year's Bash



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Planning a New Year's gathering at the house. 2443 Crockett St, Cantonment. about 2 mi north of I-10 at the Pine Forest Exit.

Open invite....... bring your beverage of choice. I will have plenty of mixer items and sodas.

Will probably fry a turkey and smoke a ham on the BGE, bring a specialty side.

Bonfire in the back and there is plenty of room to crash somewhere and stay til breakfast instead of driving.

For those who missed the live stream at Wade's, looking for fundraiser or "challenge" ideas.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we are contemplating it scott...

we were invited earlier to a flora-bama NYE bash with cab ride home...not sure i'm into that...buncha drunk people...loose women, bands, etc. hahaha...gettin' a little older and 'course, been there, done that...

i think if we do anything, we'll come see you and perhaps do some sorta fundraiser thing...

thanks for the invitation...

mikendale


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Are their any auctioneers on the forum? People could donate new or slightly used gear for auction.

Proceeds go to charity.

Jim


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Are their any auctioneers on the forum? People could donate new or slightly used gear for auction.
> 
> Proceeds go to charity.
> 
> Jim


Pretty sure Mitch (MitchnLane) does auctions...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds fun Scott! We had a blast last time!! No exploding rocks this time though!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

or expired 12 ga flares......


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i'll have to get up with you on that one ultralight i have to fly out to colorado on the 29th i think thats the day before neyears eve anyways get back to me guys let have some fun this year and end it witha bang!!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

party is still on, leaving in the morning for TN and not sure what kind of internet access I'll have so I wanted to bump this up.

did come up with another possible idea for fund raiser, we have a pool table in the Fl room now, how 'bout a pool tourney? drinking and playing pool go right hand in hand.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

pool tourney sounds cool, too bad about the flares though rich said he has been saving his for another party at your place


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

poker or blackjack? say a $25 or $50 buy-in and adjust it for the more players that want to play...95% of proceeds go to whatever we all choose???


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

no, the fund raiser isn't a requirements, but if I do one, it's for Jimmy. It's a party and I don't want people tied to a table for who knows how long. the hot sauce, polar plunge or pool tourney would all be fairly quick.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Will have to talk to the wife to see if she it up for it. So far as the fund raiser I don't think I could handle the hotsauce again but a polar plunge sounds good.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

party is still on and sounds like a pretty good showing.....

a pool tourney is and idea as well.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am in the mother in law I will be out soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Um, I think you meant "at" the mother in law's...


BT


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

What the hell, you live right next to Beulah. Vote for me!!!!!


----------

